
Show HN: Cobrowse.io – Add screen sharing to any iOS or Android mobile app - headlessme
https://cobrowse.io
======
headlessme
Super easy to try it out right from your browser:
[https://cobrowse.io](https://cobrowse.io), Or to try on your iOS device
download our sample app at [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/listr-create-your-
wish-list/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/listr-create-your-wish-
list/id1339272176?ls=1&mt=8) and then open up
[https://cobrowse.io/trial](https://cobrowse.io/trial).

We are two developers who are launching today on Hacker News. We’d love to
hear what you guys think!

Our stack: We’re using AWS (ECS + Fargate) deployed with terraform, MongoDB,
Redis, NodeJS, React (via create-react-app), Redux, and SocketIO.

How it works: Frames and agent annotations are streamed in real time between
user devices and an agent web dashboard via geographically distributed socket
servers.

Business model: Simple pricing per agent, month to month, no contracts. Also
can do private and enterprise deployments through any cloud provider.

We’d love any feedback from this community, and we’ll be sure to reply to any
comments.

~~~
ckluis
Awesome, can I recommend integrations with ticketing systems like Zendesk &
Freshdesk or even non-traditional systems like Frontapp.

~~~
headlessme
That's a great idea, we'll definitely look into it!

------
mingabunga
Very cool, nice to be able to annotate at the same time. I'll be adding this
in to our upcoming apps because mobile support is pretty hard

------
sbowen
Very cool! Seems like the solution for so many app only services now.

------
billconan
can this capture the screen outside an app?

Need to do remote iphone tech support for my parents.

~~~
headlessme
Check out something called TeamViewer for iOS. It's a separate app and
requires "Screen Recording" to be enabled in system settings, etc. Give it a
shot!

Cobrowse is meant to integrate screen sharing functionality directly into a
specific app, and the experience is a lot smoother and more seamless for
things like customer support.

